# HELP Moving My Betta to a New Tank



## andersatan (Oct 18, 2010)

So my betta currently resides in a small fish bowl, and I have come to the realization that this is not the best for him so I am purchasing a larger aquarium with a filter and heater to better suit his needs. What would be the best way to move him from the bowl to the tank while properly acclimatizing him? 
Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since you have had him already in your source water and have been making regular water changes-I would equalize the temp between the old and new home and add him to the new tank.
If you have something small that he can be in and float in the new tank-that is what I would do and add small amount of the new tank water to the small floating container until you get the temp equalized.

With a new fish in pet shop water I would do it slower to equalize temp as well as pH and nitrates-once equalized, net him and place in the new tank so not to add any of the pet shop water that may also be high in ammonia.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Do it slowly because it's a new tank. It will be stressful. But in my opinion, because you are moving him to a new tank, I would acclimate him as if its a new fish. Let him float in the water and let the temperature equalize, and every now and then add some of the water from the old tank to his new tank. That way when you release him it will not be a shock.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

edit: add the water from his new tank to the cup he is floating in.


----------

